# Water rations in Queretaro?



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in the planning phases to open a business in Qro which would require the use of a lot of water. Is there a rationing of water? Anyone know what the cost would be per 100 or 1000 gallons?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It would help to know what kind of water you will be using, by the garrifon for people to drink or a car wash using tap water............?


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Water*

I'll have a filtration system so th water quality isn't critical.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

cchristian35 said:


> I'll have a filtration system so th water quality isn't critical.


Would think where you setup would determine whether there are water meters or not.
They are just now starting to install meters in our small town and so far those are :for information purposes". I just paid my annual water bill using a UNAPAM card(saved two months) and was about $600pesos.
Hopefully somebody in QRO can give you meter answer as well as the rate. 
BTW, I've not heard of any rationing.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

cchristian35 said:


> I'll have a filtration system so th water quality isn't critical.


so you are using tap water? 

a garrifon could be 11 to 21 pesos each...


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> so you are using tap water?
> 
> a garrifon could be 11 to 21 pesos each...


I think he is talking about reasonably high volume tap water. Question is meters and rates in QRO.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, OP, but it appears that he's talking about actual rationing of water, as is done in many cities in the US during times of drought.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The six dry months of the year there is usually water rationing here in Guanajuato - 36 hours of water and 36 hours without. We just avoid doing laundry during the off periods and the full tinaco holds us for those 36 hours without water coming in from the street.

However, I have not heard of water rationing in Queretaro.


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's correct Mick. I'm most interested in hearing about the actual rationing of water.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would suggest You look for san Juan del Río 

Send me a pm


----------



## cchristian35 (Feb 7, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I would suggest You look for san Juan del Río
> 
> Send me a pm


I'm not able to send PM's yet, GaryJ65. Why San Juan del Rio? I don't know much about it but I'm curious to hear your thoughts. It seems they have to upgrade my profile to "active" status. I just signed up this morning so I'm not there quite yet. I've posted around 5 times so I'll probably get upgraded soon, though.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cchristian35 said:


> I'm not able to send PM's yet, GaryJ65. Why San Juan del Rio? I don't know much about it but I'm curious to hear your thoughts. It seems they have to upgrade my profile to "active" status. I just signed up this morning so I'm not there quite yet. I've posted around 5 times so I'll probably get upgraded soon, though.


I used to work for a Texas based poultry company here in Mexico, we used great amounts of water in the processes.
San Juan del Río has lots of water not subjected to rationing.
Lets get in touch somehow, let me know what you need it for and I would gladly find out about the feasibility for SJR
Saludos!


----------

